# Need advice about cramping



## Braw16 (Apr 28, 2013)

My first show is coming up on May 4th so I started a diuretic called dyazide on Thursday. My problem right now is that I'm getting some severe cramping especially in my legs. I take colloidal minerals and also drink 2 gallons of water a day. I'm just wondering from some of the guys who compete how they deal with this. Last night was a bitch every time I got up my legs locked up they are sore today. Thanks


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 28, 2013)

You taking in enough sodium?


----------



## Braw16 (Apr 28, 2013)

Basically none right now. Afraid I will retain water I've been off sodium for 2 months now


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 28, 2013)

I here torine helps... Have not evaluated that statement myself yet though


----------



## DF (Apr 28, 2013)

Lack of minerals can cause cramping as well.  A good multi would help.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 28, 2013)

In Powerlifting we drink Pedialite for cramp and it works. 

Baby water, try that bro!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 28, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> In Powerlifting we drink Pedialite for cramp and it works.
> 
> Baby water, try that bro!



I had mentioned pedialite to him before to help with the decrese in intake of everything from the diuretic use.   

but this for cramps is new to me....im  trying it for cramps next time. 
I wish you a million better tomorows.


----------



## Azog (Apr 28, 2013)

Taurine does help. I have to use at least 5g as soon as I get home after leg day. If I don't, I have to crawl/walk on my knees all night. Srs. The taurine allows me to walk upright, but still with a slight cramp here and there. I am sure a higher dose would work. It also alleviated my back pumps when I ran var.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 28, 2013)

let me know when you figure it out.  i've always had issues with cramps too.  i take a multivitamin along with a lot of other supplements and still get them.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 28, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> In Powerlifting we drink Pedialite for cramp and it works.
> 
> Baby water, try that bro!



This works. Good suggestion, SFG.


----------



## RedLang (Apr 28, 2013)

Magnesium is great for cramps and twitches. Not sure how it affects water retention though


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 28, 2013)

all jokes aside, I would try some midol if you're worried about retaining water.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 29, 2013)

A little sodium won't make you hold water and is needed. Your muscles, including your heart needs it to function properly. I'm not sure what your sodium intake is but if you completely cut it out it's a recipe for disaster. Pedialyte is good and alot better then Gatorade because of how much sugar is in Gatoraide. The contents that helps with cramping is.... Can you guess??? Sodium chloride and potassium chloride. Taurine helps but is used more for extreme back pumps from using oral compounds.

Are you working with a nutritionalist? I can't imagine a nutritionalist would have you cut out all sodium. Trust me bro your body needs sodium to function. A little will not make you hold water.


----------



## Braw16 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sodium was cut completely and I added it back in today so hopefully it helps I'm smarter than this but with low carbs and training just didnt see it.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 29, 2013)

hey braw.  
this was  taken from an article regarding the water pill youre on.

". They work by causing the kidneys to increase the amount of salts, such as potassium and sodium, that are filtered out of the blood and into the urine. When these salts are filtered out of the blood by the kidneys, they draw water alongside them. As diuretics increase the removal of salts from the blood, they also cause more water to be drawn out of the blood and into the urine."

also you shoukd avoid potassium while on it....causes shit to go towards negative wants.


----------

